# Debate: How Convenient Is A Counter Pressure Bottle Filler?



## PistolPatch (15/9/10)

Had a few beers this arvo with a great fellow AHBer. He saw the last topic I started here on AHB and said, "Geez, you certainly cause some controversy!" Frankly, I thought the thread was common sense - i.e. no debate required. (So did he by the way.) A lot of very good posts were made to that thread and some of those posts gave me some valuable ideas so thanks to you guys.

Anyway, this fellow AHB'er above is considering buying a CPBF. Assuming you can find one that actually works, does the convenience justify the maintenance and cleaning?

So,
1. Have you found one that works?
2. How often do you use it?
3. How often do you pull it apart?
4. How long does that pulling apart and re-assembly take?
5. Is there a major benefit?
6. In light of 2, 3, 4, and 5 above, are you pleased or do you regret your purchase? (Plenty of brewing things I have bought and regretted so don't be shy .)

In other words, how convenient is a CPBF really? Is it just another thing we spend money on that we shouldn't?

Look forward to your thoughts,
PP

P.S. Hope using the word, "Debate," in the topic title is okay. Just made sense to me :unsure: .


----------



## Zwickel (16/9/10)

Hi Pat, old mate,

Id say, a CPBF is a very useful thingy and a must have for every homebrewer who want to give away some homebrew, or take the own beer to a party somewhere.




PistolPatch said:


> So,
> 1. Have you found one that works? yeah, made one by myself
> 2. How often do you use it? once in a while
> 3. How often do you pull it apart? hardly ever
> ...



to the cleaning regime Id like to add some words:

because of the short time the beer is in contact with the tubes and other materials, there is no growth of bad germs. Right after usage of the gear, just rinse it with a soft cleaner followed by clear water, thats all.

Cheers mate


P.S.

here some pics of my thingy:


----------



## InCider (16/9/10)

I have no objections to CPBF, unless the beer was a no-chilled farmland lager with chinese bulk buy hops fermented at 32' in a stainless steel conical fermenter and gassed with a fire extinguisher with Butters, Jovial Monk and Darren sharing the general brewing duties and Graham L Sanders as supervisor. Otherwise +1 for me, no affiliation etc.


----------



## reviled (16/9/10)

:lol: gold, now that would be some brew!!


----------



## unrealeous (16/9/10)

InCider said:


> I have no objections to CPBF, unless the beer was a no-chilled farmland lager with chinese bulk buy hops fermented at 32' in a stainless steel conical fermenter and gassed with a fire extinguisher with Butters, Jovial Monk and Darren sharing the general brewing duties and Graham L Sanders as supervisor. Otherwise +1 for me, no affiliation etc.


Sounds like someone has stainless steel conical fermenter envy  

I've got one of these things linky Works well but would be better if I made a stand for it - as once you fill the bottle and need to cap, you have to put it somewhere out of the dust, and with all the tubes coming off it, it can sometimes be hard to balance on something. Zwickle has the right idea with his setup.


----------



## brendo (16/9/10)

I have one and I really only use it for two things - bottling case swaps and Homebrew comp entries. 

I have the morebeer style one that craftbrewer sell and am really happy with it - very easy to use and have only painted the ceiling once or twice. 

If I am just taking some beer with me to a party to consume that day/night I tend to just use the dribble metho direct from the tap.


----------



## MarkBastard (16/9/10)

dribble metho? this guy in the park was doing that once


----------



## tallie (16/9/10)

PistolPatch said:


> 1. Have you found one that works?
> 2. How often do you use it?



Yes, I use one of these. It took quite a few filling sessions before I worked out the most effective way of using it, but it's straight forward for me now that I've got a routine down.

I use it about once every 2-4 weeks for bottling competition entries and also bottling off the remainder of a keg when it gets down to around 1/4 full and I have another keg ready to go on tap. I've also used it to bottle a big beer that I'm intending to keep for a few years.



PistolPatch said:


> 3. How often do you pull it apart?
> 4. How long does that pulling apart and re-assembly take?



I haven't pulled mine apart completely yet after having it for about 9 months. After use, I soak it in cleaner, making sure the it gets all the way through the filling tube and in the ball valve, then I rinse with water and finish with no-rinse sanitiser. Right before next use, I hit it with no-rinse sanitiser again.



PistolPatch said:


> 5. Is there a major benefit?
> 6. In light of 2, 3, 4, and 5 above, are you pleased or do you regret your purchase? (Plenty of brewing things I have bought and regretted so don't be shy .)
> 
> In other words, how convenient is a CPBF really? Is it just another thing we spend money on that we shouldn't?



As mentioned by Zwickel, benefits are much lower sediment (I still usually get a dusting on the bottom of the bottle, as I don't filter) and controlled carbonation. Also lower exposure to oxygen, and in my situation, increased rotation of kegs.

For me, it's a "nice to have" for the benefits it gives. I wouldn't say it's convenient, in that it takes much more time (at least double?) for the same number of bottles than filling straight from the fermenter using a bottling wand. But brewing the beer in the first place takes a lot longer than going down to the bottle-o and picking up a couple of cases too  It's all part of the fun  

Cheers,
tallie


----------



## raven19 (16/9/10)

I find they are useful, but I only tend to make a pseeudo CPBF from my various leftover JG fittings when I am bottling off the keg for comps, or I need to bottle a whole batch for case swaps.

If heading to a mates place for a couple of quiet ones, I will just turn down the flow on my celli's and use a swing top bottle.

They are bl00dy useful though.


----------



## brendo (16/9/10)

Mark^Bastard said:


> dribble metho? this guy in the park was doing that once



I usually only resort to it if all the kegs blow dry... whatever gets you pissed right??


----------



## PistolPatch (16/9/10)

Wow Zwickell, that is a mighty impressive machine! You are the man :icon_cheers:.

Nice to hear that you guys have positive reports. I did buy a Blichmann Beer Gun a few years back and found the thing, along with quite a few other brewers, to be pretty useless and also time-consuming to rip apart etc., but I think quite a few of our Yankee friends use them a lot.

I reckon I need to learn to clean less. I'd be too scared not to pull these things apart pretty regularly???

Thanks for all the detail above. Maybe I'll re-investigate this. I'll google InCider's model now.


Pat


----------



## kevin_smevin (16/9/10)

PistolPatch said:


> Wow Zwickell, that is a mighty impressive machine! You are the man :icon_cheers:.
> 
> Nice to hear that you guys have positive reports. I did buy a Blichmann Beer Gun a few years back and found the thing, along with quite a few other brewers, to be pretty useless and also time-consuming to rip apart etc., but I think quite a few of our Yankee friends use them a lot.
> 
> ...



I'm surprised that so many people dont like the the blichmann beer gun. I bought one last year and use it regularly. Works a treat and the beer certainly last longer due to the CO2 purge. Why would you rip it apart. The beer only goes through the inside tube so just flush it with some no rinse sanitiser after you use it and wipe the outside tube down, couldn't be easier or quicker. I've got John guest fitting on it the gas line and the T-piece so it takes about 2 minutes to set up or pull apart.


----------



## Bribie G (16/9/10)

As posted by others, they are great for running off a few bottles to give away, and for comps. If you are going to spend $100 on one, go an extra thirty bucks and get one of these as a stablemate. I use it for one bottle (say for a mini comp) or to gas up a 2L PET to take somewhere. Leave it under pressure overnight and it turns out perfect. Pity they don't do the 3L coke bottles any more :icon_drunk:


----------



## Thirsty Boy (30/9/10)

I have two

One that I made myself, closer in style to the More-Beer type units. Its a full CP, works well and is the one I generally use for comp entries and bottles I plan to have around for a while. It is however a bit of a pain in the arse to set up... so I don't get it out for a "couple of bottles for a party" type situations.

My design uses plastic picnic taps instead of built in valves, so they just pop off and apart for cleaning, and the rest of the unit just has a straight through path for beer - so its a breeze to sanitise. Gas side gets a bit of starsan forced through to make sure no bugs are hiding in there.

Second unit is a commercial CPBF that only does PET bottles - and it is my unit for short filling runs and specifically for filling a few bottles to take to parties etc. Sets up in a matter of seconds and could be font mounted. So simple and easy to use its ridiculous. Doesn't come apart so it gets a rinse with water and sanitiser after every use and an occasional run through with PBW.

Disadvantage - well it only does PET, but I'm working on that. I don't think it purges as well as the other type, or not without a bit of dicking about anyway, so I might not be happy using it for long term bottles.

I had very poor results trying the "dribble" method from my adjustable taps, so thats why the second unit was purchased. You dont "need" a CPBF for short term bottles/parties etc, I could have come up with a solution/technique that would have worked.. but tossing some cash at the problem made it go away.


----------



## Kleiny (30/9/10)

1. Have you found one that works?

Yes i have the keg king PET bottle filler and it works simply (photos on the forum somewhere).

2. How often do you use it?

About once a week to bottle a couple of take aways or bottle off the end of a keg.

3. How often do you pull it apart?

Never. it doesnt really come apart but i give it a good flush out after each use with a pressure pump line cleaner and some Starsan.

4. How long does that pulling apart and re-assembly take? 

5min to clean

5. Is there a major benefit?

Can bottle when i want as it is permanently set up on my kegerator 

6. In light of 2, 3, 4, and 5 above, are you pleased or do you regret your purchase? (Plenty of brewing things I have bought and regretted so don't be shy .)

Very pleased simple and great product, only downside is it only fills PET bottles but for takeaways and short term storage its great

Kleiny


----------



## Batz (30/9/10)

I'm setting one up ATM Pat, the keg king type. So often we get invited somewhere with little notice and I end up buying a six pack to take along...madness !
I've seen the other type and there's no way I could be bothered with that sh#t.

I intend to have the unit an absolute snap to set up and use, it's going to be that too ! Pictures will follow in a week or so.

Batz


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (30/9/10)

Zwickel said:


> Hi Pat, old mate,
> 
> Id say, a CPBF is a very useful thingy and a must have for every homebrewer who want to give away some homebrew, or take the own beer to a party somewhere.
> 
> ...


Why not do away with the bottle and just stick ones head in the chamber. Now that's what I call Aussie engineering. When you come over next I will get you to help me make one, well a two headed one. :lol: 
GB


----------



## haysie (30/9/10)

PistolPatch said:


> So,
> 1. Have you found one that works?
> 2. How often do you use it?
> 3. How often do you pull it apart?
> ...



1/ Morebeer/Craftbeer works great although the bung supplied doesnt fit PET, so another $2.50 for a universal bung.
2/ Nearly every batch, if I think the beer is good enough for comp or long term storage or I need the keg.
3/ I only ever remove the bleeding valve and spring, and flush the lines, stem and neck
4/ ?? Not sure why pulling apart would be warranted.
5/ For sure, CPBF beer is by far superior to bottle conditioned beer IMO, i.e my Marzen CPBF tastes like a Marzen, my bottle conditioned Marzen tasted like a Vienna. Since purchasing and using my cpbf......... bottle beer is much much better.
6/ One of the best pieces of kit I have, it gets used more than my chiller these days


----------



## Bribie G (30/9/10)

I've found the same as Haysie, I keg and also get four bottles off extra, which I bottle condition and keep as an archive. However after a few weeks they taste, well, like home brew - maybe because they have been sitting on the yeast, or maybe it's those big coca cola type bubbles you tend to get with many bottle conditioned beers. Sure some beers cry out to be bottled, such as Sparkling Ale. However now I have a double-header urn system I'm thinking I might just do 20L double batches and purely keg. Or two 25 L batches overgravity and get 3 kegs after dilution.

Edit: possibly politically incorrect statement but: I've been drinking bottled beers for 45 years and apart from CSA and LCPA in this country and the regionally-packaged old Guinness in the UK I don't think I've ever drunk a bottle conditioned beer. There is not really a tradition of bottle conditioning as 99.9 recurring % of the world's beer, including the great brewers Germany, Czechoslovakia, UK etc have since the 1800s packed their bottled beers on counter pressure filling lines, off the filtered main batch. Bottle conditioning is let's face it a _home-brew specific workaround_ developed in the days before kegging became available to ordinary punters so that you could actually get some fizz in your brew, and in Australia the availablilty of kegging was thanks almost entirely to postmix going to bag in a box. And thus enabling home brew to start approaching and surpassing commercial standards. 

Endeth lecture.


----------



## Nick JD (30/9/10)

I find if you have 19L of something and 2L of the same but slightly different something ... you'll always find the one you've been drinking _most of_ to be the "standard" by which the other is judged by. 

I still remember back in my K&K days, going to the pub and taking the first sip of a schooner of _real beer, _and finding it a little bit "wrong".

EDIT: I'm not saying that kegged beer is better or worse than bottle conditioned (commercial beer IMO is not bottle conditioned purely due to asthetics, the ability to shake the bottle during transport and worst of all - drink from the bottle/can) I'm saying taste is such a relative thing. 

Nickstein's Theory of Beer Relativity.


----------



## bradsbrew (30/9/10)

I have the morebeer type and havnt had the best results but that is due to my lazyness and poor understanding of how to use it. I have recently made a stand similar to the Tidalpete/Bribie model and will be giving it a crack at the end of one of the kegs. I am also gathering the bits and peices to be able to put it into a snaplock adapter which means it will hang were the tap normally is whilst I bottle from the keg. When I am done the tap snaps back in.

Brad


----------



## Batz (5/10/10)

Batz said:


> I'm setting one up ATM Pat, the keg king type. So often we get invited somewhere with little notice and I end up buying a six pack to take along...madness !
> I've seen the other type and there's no way I could be bothered with that sh#t.
> 
> I intend to have the unit an absolute snap to set up and use, it's going to be that too ! Pictures will follow in a week or so.
> ...




Pat this is what I knocked up today while brewing.






I made a stand for the CFBF rather than trying to mount it on a font, the idea stolen fron ThirstyBoy.




The lines are all new today so they want to roll up and misbehave, the larger one is beer in and will just snap into my font. The other two, one is C02 in and the other purge gas out.





Just remove a tap and connect the CFBF. I now have a 'T' after the regulator for the gas in.




Bottle fits in like this and it really is a snap to use. I've seen the other type and they are not for me.
I gave it a try today and was happy with the result, what I need is a few bottles so I can fill a dozen or so to see how it performs.

It's all a bit rough ATM but I'll perfect it as I go.

Batz


----------



## Bribie G (5/10/10)

Batz I see the gas-in line is just a blank at the moment, where does the gas originate from?


----------



## Batz (5/10/10)

BribieG said:


> Batz I see the gas-in line is just a blank at the moment, where does the gas originate from?




I have a 'T' between my keg freezer gas and regulator, this is where I connect the C02. Photos were taken on the pool table for clarity only, if using it I would have it set it up on the bar. Oh I have a JG type fitting on the line so I just snap it together. 

Batz


----------



## winkle (5/10/10)

bradsbrew said:


> I have the morebeer type and havnt had the best results but that is due to my lazyness and poor understanding of how to use it. I have recently made a stand similar to the Tidalpete/Bribie model and will be giving it a crack at the end of one of the kegs. I am also gathering the bits and peices to be able to put it into a snaplock adapter which means it will hang were the tap normally is whilst I bottle from the keg. When I am done the tap snaps back in.
> 
> Brad



Brad,
I was going to ask you for help with spraying beer all over the ceiling, ahem, using a CPBF to bottle a beer for AABC but due to laziness and getting on the whallop it looks like I'll have to go with a bottle conditioned jobby <_< 

That looks good Batz, could we see it in action at the Xmas PU?


----------



## haysie (5/10/10)

Its not really hard to Turn One Way for Gas...... purge,,,,,, Turn the Other Way for Beer ......fill,,,,,, put a lid on.

Expecting CPBF`S would first know how to carb a keg.


----------



## bradsbrew (5/10/10)

winkle said:


> Brad,
> I was going to ask you for help with spraying beer all over the ceiling, ahem, using a CPBF to bottle a beer for AABC but due to laziness and getting on the whallop it looks like I'll have to go with a bottle conditioned jobby <_<
> 
> That looks good Batz, could we see it in action at the Xmas PU?




Winkle, I can give you a lesson in not only applying beer to the ceiling but also how to use a squeegy mop to mop the ceiling, walls, cupboards to remove beer before SWMBO finds out. 
After my QABC results my CPBF beers came back as flat and low carbed etc. The two beers that got through were bottle conditioned. I think we need to go to Bribies for a CPBF lesson.

Cheers


----------



## bradsbrew (5/10/10)

haysie said:


> Its not really hard to Turn One Way for Gas...... purge,,,,,, Turn the Other Way for Beer ......fill,,,,,, put a lid on.
> 
> Expecting CPBF`S would first know how to carb a keg.



Haysie , What pressure are you bottling at? 

Cheers


----------



## Batz (5/10/10)

winkle said:


> Brad,
> That looks good Batz, could we see it in action at the Xmas PU?




Absolutely 

Batz


----------



## PistolPatch (5/10/10)

Whoops! Lost track of this thread somehow and haven't read the last replies until now. You guys are all so keen I might even get one myself .

Batz, I love the look of yours :beerbang:. I see ThirstyBoy started a thread on that filler here. Looks fun . Might phone beer you for a full report once you have got a few more bottles up your sleeve. Bit worried that it doesn't pull apart to clean though - make sure you don't put any wheat beer through it .

Haven't bought a brewing gadget in ages. Must be time.

Thanks again blokes!
Pat


----------



## Batz (5/10/10)

PistolPatch said:


> Bit worried that it doesn't pull apart to clean though
> 
> 
> Thanks again blokes!
> Pat




OK Pat,
I just took it to the sink, kitchen tap on and CFBC on and flushed it out.
Now Pat you old brewer you, you know very well if this fuc&er didn't work I wouldn't bother with it. It still has to have a full on test, until now it sets up easily and worked once without drama. I need to bottle a six pack and check how long they keep their carbonation.

Batz


----------



## PistolPatch (5/10/10)

You de man Batz! You know I will trust your verdict. If I do get one and yours breaks down you can borrow mine as you know it will be totally wheat-free :beerbang: 

Spot ya mate,
Pat


----------



## Florian (6/10/10)

Batz, have you tackled your plastic hatred, or did you find a suitable adapter for glass?

Florian


----------



## Batz (6/10/10)

Florian said:


> Batz, have you tackled your plastic hatred, or did you find a suitable adapter for glass?
> 
> Florian




Plastic ATM, I think I have nutted out an adaptor to fill swing top bottles. I just need to hop on a lathe and mill for a couple of hours.

Batz


----------



## Florian (6/10/10)

sounds good. Sent a question of last night to one of the ebay sellers (who sells the same model as you have) as they claim it works with some glass bottles. Got the following reply:

_Hi Florian,

Which item were you referring to? Its not coming up...is it the counter pressure bottle filler?

This is meant for PET plastic bottles....can't guarantee that they work for glass bottles ...it works for the brown glass bottles with the screw top.

Thanks for asking!

Regards,
Naomi
CNC & Cupcake World
- silvers-123_

I'd be happy if I could fill anything that needs a bottle capper, doesn't have to be swing top.

Has anyone tried it with the 'brown glass bottles with the screw top'?


----------



## jonocarroll (6/10/10)

"How Convenient Is A Counter Pressure Bottle Filler?" -- Very.

I've got one of the shiny Craftbrewer ones, and aside from a few niggly little hook-up issues (lines and clamps not fitting on barbs) I'm loving it.

I've bottled a few beers that are typically foamy when using from-the-tap filling methods and had great results. My ginger beer was pouring mostly head for a while, but the CPBF took care of it.

I've even pushed the limits a bit and bottled some sparkling red that I've got kegged and gassed up - while a champagne bottle was used due to the higher pressures, the release valve on the CPBF doesn't seem to last past 200kpa.

As for cleaning - I keep a keg of weak starsan mix gassed up next to the fridge, so cleaning lines is as simple as using a QD.


----------



## thanme (6/10/10)

I looking at a DIY type option here, but I have no idea where to source a rubber bung for glass bottles from?? Can I get them at Bunnings? What size would I need?


----------



## TidalPete (6/10/10)

NME said:


> I looking at a DIY type option here, but I have no idea where to source a rubber bung for glass bottles from?? Can I get them at Bunnings? What size would I need?



Clark Rubber if they have stores in WA? Depending on which bungs the store stocks you might have to drill the hole yourself. Too easy!
My LHBS stocks a small range but I've never had a close look. 
Forget what size I used. Just take a bottle with you when you go.

TP


----------



## Thirsty Boy (6/10/10)

Florian said:


> sounds good. Sent a question of last night to one of the ebay sellers (who sells the same model as you have) as they claim it works with some glass bottles. Got the following reply:
> 
> _Hi Florian,
> 
> ...



I've tried it with Bundaberg Ginger beer screw top bottles... nearly but not quite. Grolsch swing tops will need a pretty drastic adapter as they dont fit in the mechanism at all - champagne bottles can be gently forced in there if you find ones with a "slim" neck, but when I tried it I was scared I was going to break the unit and they were still too short to fill.

I'm 100% sure there will be glass bottles out there that will fit - and I have definitely mentally worked out an adapter to fill regular beer bottles without altering the units usability... just havent' gotten around to building one yet. Basically the only reason beer bottles dont fit... is because the top part of them is too narrow and too short, so all that is needed is a spacer to slip into the filler to make the bit of it that grabs the bottle narrower and thicker. A bit of chopping board a hacksaw and a dremmel would do the trick nicely.

TB


----------



## [email protected] (6/10/10)

Just read with interest the entire thread.

I bought one the same a few months ago. I fiddled round trying to get it to work on glass stubbies - no luck at all. 
I bought some PET bottles and never looked back. The thing is brilliant.
I bottled some cider 5 weeks ago that is still properly carbonated.
I too have thought about how to manufacture a fitting to adapt for glass stubbies, so am interested to hear how any of your home made adaptors go.

Swampy


----------



## Thirsty Boy (6/10/10)

I have made a prototype spacer for the filler - I want something that goes into the filler once and you don't need to change the process apart from that. It didn't quite work... but nearly enough so that I can make it with a bit of kludging and some Knead It. Once I have it right I can measure and make a "proper" one on a lathe.

In the meantime - this seems to do the trick. I didn't try to fill anything... but it holds a glass bottle & pushes it hard up against the seal. So I see no reason why it wouldn't work. It also has the advantage of being insanely easy to do.

Thusly it works - 


A 500ml Euro Bottle failing completely to be held properly in the filler







A Fibrous Washer with one side snipped - sorry, don't know the size.






The "Adapter" placed around the neck of the bottle surclip style.






And the adapted bottle fitting in the filler and pressing up up against the seal nicely.







The washer once its expanded out a tiny bit is the same size as a little inset in the filler housing, so once pressure is applied, it holds the washer in place and stops it spreading and letting the bottle push through. Simple and easy, seems effective. But having to clip the washer onto every bottle takes away from the convenience factor of this particular filler... so I'm not happy with this style of solution.

I'll get back when I have a better once worked out.

TB


----------



## Florian (6/10/10)

Already looks the good, Thirsty, but I get your point about convenience. Have you actually filled a bottle this way yet? Does the bottle stay in place?

Seems like you need to attach some kind of padding/adapter directly to the CPBF which stays in place by itself and let's you slide the bottle into place to make it work as a permanent solution. But then you obviously still want to be able to convert it for PETs again.

Am very keen to see your progress, if you figure something out this CPBF will go straight onto my shopping list.

Florian


----------



## sav (14/10/10)

I have made the decision to buy a cpbf, I should get it tomorrow by fastways of craftys,I ended up going the more beer filler after heaps of reading I think its prob the better for what I want it for.

I want to go in comps next year,and I want to do glass as well if I need too,There was allot of reading on the blichman beer gun when it worked but I think the long term storage may suffer after some use, I will put up results as I need to practice a bit before the X mas swap so I will let you no how I go.

savy


----------



## punkin (24/10/11)

I like the ebay CPBF's and the missus actually suggest one for Xmas last night  

Just wondering how far you've gotten with the adaptor Thirsty? I thought i saw a thread before with much more detail about an adaptor for glass bottles. I'd be interested in buying one.

On the other hand, how good are the pet bottles for long term storage?
I'm a little worried as i'd probably use the cpf for cider a lot more than i would for beer, and i'd want to store it long term, from year to year.


----------



## argon (24/10/11)

This is the other thread you're thinking of with a neat solution for glass bottles.

Linky


----------



## punkin (24/10/11)

Much appreciatted thanks. This place is so vast and most of the info so new to me. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Amber Fluid (24/10/11)

Here is the latest way to fill glass bottles from the PET CPBF. Basically a more sturdy version of the last by using a washer.

LINK


----------



## QldKev (24/10/11)

I'm interested to hear form anyone who has had a CPBF for more than a year, and if they are still using it and how often.

I've been thinking for a while to get one, just worried it will be another item in the to use bucket.

QldKev


----------



## banora brewer (24/10/11)

QldKev said:


> I'm interested to hear form anyone who has had a CPBF for more than a year, and if they are still using it and how often.
> 
> I've been thinking for a while to get one, just worried it will be another item in the to use bucket.
> 
> QldKev


I've had mine for a couple of months and is still sitting in the box.


----------



## argon (24/10/11)

QldKev said:


> I'm interested to hear form anyone who has had a CPBF for more than a year, and if they are still using it and how often.
> 
> I've been thinking for a while to get one, just worried it will be another item in the to use bucket.
> 
> QldKev


Absolutely love my CPBF... too easy to use. Got the PET one and will get the adaptor sorted for the glass shortly. Use it all the time. Makes it alot easier and mess free to run-off a couple of bottles for friends, club meetings, comps or even just taking the last few litres out of a keg to free it up for the next batch.

I have mine mounted on the keg fridge, so it's always accessible. I just use 1 bottle to clear the line then another bottle to fully fill. Pretty much hands free and takes about 20 seconds to fill a 750 with virtually no foaming.


----------

